# How sexy is classical music?



## anotherlife (Apr 16, 2016)

Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 16, 2016)

I've always like Bolero for ;mood music


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 16, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?


i listen to it quite often.....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 16, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



I love classical music.  It lowers blood pressure and the rate your heart beats.  It's good for you.


----------



## browsing deer (Apr 16, 2016)

It is 57 genres in itself, one for every girl.  One can get trippy with Debuse (SP?) and Chopin, or really trippy with Bach.  Or Ravel.   One can get super emotional with Beethoven and Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov.   One can get super high with Mozart, or gloomy with Sibelius.

All girls like Strauss.  Good music for dancing..... A vertical expression of a horizontal desire


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 16, 2016)

Cavalleria Rusticana:


----------



## browsing deer (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 18, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



Hello, Classical and Opera have been my main obsessions since I was about 12 years-old, especially Germanic Classical and Opera and Italian Opera....I like other musical genres also, I hate any Mainstream music and have a particular loathing of Pop Music.

Anyhow, I often post Classical pieces in my "What Are You Listening To?" thread, usually with a short write-up as to the nature of the composition, when it was first performed etc.

So you're very welcome, if you so wish, to post any Classical in my thread, here's the link to my thread....also if you ever want to discuss any Classical and Opera, then I'm up for that also.

What are you listening to?

My very first post in my above thread, I posted:

Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5, Allegro" composed by Bartók in 1934.

The last two pieces that I've posted have been:

Franz Liszt "Élégie No. 2, S.197, S. 131bis" composed by Liszt in 1877.

Johannes Brahms "Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77, III. Allegro giocoso, ma non troppo vivace – Poco più presto (D major)" composed by Brahms in 1878.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 18, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



I also like Contemporary Classical Music....this is also from my thread, I posted this a few days ago, I'm copying and pasting it here.

Alexander Bălănescu, he's Romanian, the composer and First Violin and the others are all English, James Shenton (violin), Katie Wilkinson (viola) and Nick Holland (cello).

The Bălănescu Quartet "Aria" from their album "Maria T" released in 2005 on Mute Records.

It's impossibly beautiful stuff.



Edited to add comment.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Snouter (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Picaro (Apr 22, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



Probably because it requires an attention span, unlike pop and rock and roll, which relies on 'doing something every 5 seconds or so, and devoted entirely to sucking disposable income out of the pockets of clueless teenagers and those who never grow up and develop a real appreciation of music.

It's popularity comes and goes, but yes it's a relatively small audience, but occasionally some artist comes along and inspires a mini-revival of sorts and a few more people stick around. Tomita, Yo Yo Ma, Sarah Brightman,  and most recently Jackie Evancho and her appearance on a mainstream talent show, America's Got Talent, the latter has at least a couple of classical musical acts on it most seasons, and some go on to stay 'famous'.

My personal favorite modern pianist is Helene Grimaud, particularly her Rachmaninoff pieces. I also like some opera arias, though I'm not a fan of sitting Through an entire opera just to hear maybe two or three songs I like. I will listen to nearly anything Pavarotti, Sarah Brightman and Enya sing, though, and some of Russell Watson's efforts are pretty good. I think Bocelli sings in Spanish better than Italian or French.


----------



## Picaro (Apr 22, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Bălănescu Quartet "Aria" from their album "Maria T" released in 2005 on Mute Records.
> 
> It's impossibly beautiful stuff.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting that. The classical radio station here died out years ago, so I don't get to stay current any more.


----------



## CherryCoke (Apr 23, 2016)

I love classical music. "The Death of Aase" by Edvard Grieg can make me experience every single emotion that exists on this earth.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 23, 2016)

Picaro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > The Bălănescu Quartet "Aria" from their album "Maria T" released in 2005 on Mute Records.
> ...



I'm glad you like it


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)

My favorite Chopin -


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)

guno give us one of your favorites.  I find your taste in classical to be exquisite.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)

My fav. (one of -) Beethoven -


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)

another one.........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)

and another masterpiece........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)

Last one - Encore!  Encore!


----------



## guno (Apr 23, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> guno give us one of your favorites.  I find your taste in classical to be exquisite.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)

My, you truly are a deep well, guno.  Your taste is pure genius.  Thank you for this one.


----------



## guno (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)

guno  my Mozart -


----------



## Granny (Apr 23, 2016)

I love classical music!  We hear bits and pieces of it all the time in various movies and commercials, even if we don't realize it.  It even puts in an appearance at most weddings in the form of the so-called wedding march - which is actually from Wagner's "Lohengrin."  I have some great Spanish classical guitar on a no-name label in my little collection of classical music.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > guno give us one of your favorites.  I find your taste in classical to be exquisite.


This is beautiful.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)

Granny said:


> I love classical music!  We hear bits and pieces of it all the time in various movies and commercials, even if we don't realize it.  It even puts in an appearance at most weddings in the form of the so-called wedding march - which is actually from Wagner's "Lohengrin."  I have some great Spanish classical guitar on a no-name label in my little collection of classical music.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Granny (Apr 23, 2016)

Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue

Tried to copy, but didn't work.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)

Granny said:


> Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
> 
> Tried to copy, but didn't work.


superb selection, Granny!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)

turn on the second video and adjust the sound to be the background to the first video - play both at same time and listen - is it not heavenly? 

goodnight!


----------



## Granny (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2016)

Granny said:


> Thank you!


your welcome!  Sweet dreams, Granny!


----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?
> ...



One of the best dates I ever had was attending a concert of Mozart Chamber Music at the Shoenbrun Palace. Magnificent sound and amazing surroundings.






(There's a concert hall inside with chimneys on one side that I can't find a picture of)


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 24, 2016)

Classical music is the pinnacle of music and sound by the human race. It is to music what Mt. Everest is to mountains. 

All other music is not even on the same plane.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 24, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> My favorite Chopin -


Me too! My other half is tiring of it as I'm always demanding he play it.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 24, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> My fav. (one of -) Beethoven -


I agree, it's so beautiful. I used to play this and was totally obsessed with it  .


----------



## Tilly (Apr 24, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> and another masterpiece........


So haunting.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 24, 2016)

This is one of my fans atm.


----------



## guno (Apr 24, 2016)

Another favorite


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Classical music is the pinnacle of music and sound by the human race. It is to music what Mt. Everest is to mountains.
> 
> All other music is not even on the same plane.


I would have to disagree with you about that.  The greatest worship that was ever written is found in the book of Psalms by King David - the worship of the LORD is the most beautiful sound in all the earth.  There is nothing that compares to true worship that ushers in the presence of the LORD.  The LORD inhabits the praises of his people.  King David was a worshiper and that is why he shall always be remembered as a man after God's own heart.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

guno said:


> Another favorite


My step grandmother was a concert pianist who played at Madison Square Gardens as a young woman.  She had tremendous talent.  The first time I sat down next to her on the piano bench she played Tchaikovsky.  I also recall she had a serious aversion to Liberace.   She didn't like his flashiness.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 24, 2016)

Tilly said:


> This is one of my fans atm.


That was supposed to say favs as opposed to fans, lol.


----------



## Picaro (Apr 24, 2016)

Great stuff, people. 

Which modern labels are noted for their high quality recordings and production values? I find the classical music recordings to be all over the place in those areas, and I don't have much of an idea which labels to avoid. So many of them make one feel ripped off when I get them home and start playing them, while others are excellently done. Few of them seem to go in for the high density formats, in any case, which is weird, given that classical and especially chamber music are about the only genres that really benefit from multi-channel high density mastering.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

Picaro said:


> Great stuff, people.
> 
> Which modern labels are noted for their high quality recordings and production values? I find the classical music recordings to be all over the place in those areas, and I don't have much of an idea which labels to avoid. So many of them make one feel ripped off when I get them home and start playing them, while others are excellently done. Few of them seem to go in for the high density formats, in any case, which is weird, given that classical and especially chamber music are about the only genres that really benefit from multi-channel high density mastering.


I have no idea, Picaro.  Perhaps guno would know.  In the meanwhile - about the title of this thread?  I would not have chosen that word to describe classical music.  For the record.  lol.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > and another masterpiece........
> ...


Life can be haunting depending on one's journey.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

longknife said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


How utterly romantic!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

Tilly  Chopin for you ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

For @LucyHamilton


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

For guno


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

For Picaro


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

My granddaughter's favorite piece by Beethoven. She is 2.   She loves this!  Out of nowhere she will say, Dunt!  Dunt! Dunt! DAAAAAA!   I have to tell people who hear her do it - that's Beethoven.  lol...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

Goodnight!


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 24, 2016)

People here would be surprised to know that the Sunni Man is a connoisseur of classical orchestra music, and an aficionado of antique violins and bows.

I especially like violin concertos by the great masters.

I have one granddaughter that is the violin concert master at her middle school. And a younger granddaughter who in her first year of violin lessons.


Although this is a modern work, I'm sure that you will enjoy it
Jeremiah.

Ann Fontanella plays it beautifully.....and there is a nice tutorial on the screen about the piece.     ....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 24, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> People here would be surprised to know that the Sunni Man is a connoisseur of classical orchestra music, and an aficionado of antique violins and bows.
> 
> I especially like violin concertos by the great masters.
> 
> ...


Isn't it interesting that we both thought of the same piece of music and posted it at almost the exact same time?  Had you not wrote this we would have posted it at the exact same time - I believe.  I appreciate your taste in classical music, Sunni man.  I also enjoyed your spontaneous sense of humor in the typewriter piece.  You continue to surprise me!  I love it!  

Good night, Sunni.

You'll appreciate that my selection - Shindler's List is played on a Stradavarius.  Make sure to listen to it!


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 24, 2016)

This is my favorite violin concerto being played by the great master violinist.     ......


----------



## Picaro (Apr 25, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> People here would be surprised to know that the Sunni Man is a connoisseur of classical orchestra music, and an aficionado of antique violins and bows.
> 
> I especially like violin concertos by the great masters.



It's violins and cellos for me.






> Although this is a modern work, I'm sure that you will enjoy it



There needs to be more modern works, and more modern arrangements of older music as well. They shouldn't be afraid of using new technologies, either; the piano is a relatively recent 'invention', and I don't recall many composers running away from that innovation or any of the new processes for making woods and strings that came along and produced some new tones and sounds, either.


----------



## Picaro (Apr 25, 2016)

[QUOTE="Jeremiah, post: 14099526, member: 40845"

You'll appreciate that my selection - Shindler's List is played on a Stradavarius.  Make sure to listen to it![/QUOTE]

Hopefully one day they will finally figure out what an original Strad sounded like, given how great some of the patched up and frequently repaired ones sound.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 25, 2016)

Picaro said:


> It's violins and cellos for me.


Same for me.    .......


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 25, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



One of my favorite violinists from the old days below.  I wore out  dozens of records listening to music like this when  I was a kid,  including thousands of hours on mostly violin, including many many lessons.  I had no talent but could fool some into thinking I did.   The Liberace show was a good inspiration.  Not much worthwhile on t.v. nowadays.  Bugs the hell out of me to see today's kids on these phones, ipads ipods etc.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 25, 2016)

Very few people realize that communist North Korea has a 1st rate symphony orchestra that has played concerts in both Europe and the US.

This is the DPRK national orchestra playing the "Arirang",

Which is a traditional folksong loved by both north and south Koreans; and considered the unofficial national anthem of Korea.


PoliticalChic


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 25, 2016)

Picaro said:


> Great stuff, people.
> 
> Which modern labels are noted for their high quality recordings and production values? I find the classical music recordings to be all over the place in those areas, and I don't have much of an idea which labels to avoid. So many of them make one feel ripped off when I get them home and start playing them, while others are excellently done. Few of them seem to go in for the high density formats, in any case, which is weird, given that classical and especially chamber music are about the only genres that really benefit from multi-channel high density mastering.



I'll post a list of modern labels for you post-dinner.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 25, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?
> ...



As I stated, I post Classical pieces in my own music thread, so I'm just copying and pasting some that I've already posted in my thread now in this thread, along with the short write-up's that I do to accompany the posts....the Bartók is the shortest write-up, this was from my OP, when I wasn't sure if a longer write-up would bore people.

Béla Bartók "String Quartet No. 5"

The painting in the background of course, this is Wassily Kandinsky's "Composition VIII" from 1923, Kandinsky's early Bauhaus period....I love Kandinsky, one of my favourite artists.

This is the Allegro from "String Quartet No. 5":




Franz Liszt "Élégie No. 2, S.197, S. 131bis" composed by Liszt in 1877.

Franz Liszt wrote two arrangements for "Élégie No. 2, S.197", "S. 131" is for piano and cello and "S. 131bis" is for piano and violin.

This performance is from Constantino Catena on piano and Mauro Tortorelli on violin.




Johannes Brahms "Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77, III. Allegro giocoso, ma non troppo vivace – Poco più presto (D major)"

This is Johannes Brahms only Violin Concerto, he composed it in 1878 and dedicated it to his friend Josef Joachim, who was a great Hungarian conductor, composer and one of the most important violinists of the 19th Century.


The première of "Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77" was held in Leipzig on January 1st, 1879 and was conducted by Josef Joachim....the more significant première was held in Vienna and was jointly conducted by Hans Guido Freiherr von Bülow and Josef Hellmesberger Sr.

Hans Guido Freiherr von Bülow, was Franz Liszt's Son-in-Law, he married Cosima Liszt in 1857 (Cosima divorced him in 1870 and married Richard Wagner), he was certainly the most important conductor of the 19th Century, along with Ludwig II, he was instrumental in putting Richard Wagner and his music on the map.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 25, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Igor Stravinsky "Movements for Piano and Orchestra" written in 1958 during Stravinsky's Serial Period which began in 1954 and was completed in 1968.


----------



## Sbiker (Apr 25, 2016)

Forget the dust of classic! Lindsey Stirling foreva!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 25, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



Krzysztof Penderecki "Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima" composed in 1960 for 52 string instruments. Krzysztof Penderecki is one of Poland's greatest Contemporary Classical composers.

Here it says "Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima", which is incorrect, it's "Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima"

The composition is 8 minutes and 38 seconds in duration.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 25, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



Jean Sibelius "Preludium: Andante (ma non troppo)" from his "Finlandia, Op. 26" tone poem, written in 1899 and revised in 1900.

"Finlandia" is one of the great emotionally stirring pieces of music, majestic and sublime and dramatic.

The première of "Finlandia" was on 2nd July, 1900 in Helsinki with The Helsinki Philharmonic Society conducted by Robert Kajanus, who himself was Finland's most prominent composer pre-Jean Sibelius.

The film that accompanies this 9 minute and 36 seconds of "Preludium: Andante (ma non troppo)" is:

"Wild Scandinavia / Wildes Skandinavien".

Made in 2011 and directed by Oliver Goetzl with cinematography from Ivo Nörenberg, and features wonderful wild creatures in the Finnish wilderness, like the wild lynx, Goldeneye chicks, bears and wolves....precious creatures that we need to protect.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 25, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?




Robert Schumann "Op. 41, no. 3 in A major" (Second Movement: Assai agitato)

Composed in 1842 "Op. 41, Three String Quartets in A minor, F and A major", it's absolutely sumptuous and divine.

This is performed by The Manfred Quartet.


As well as being a prolific composer of the Romantic Era, Schumann was also a well-known music critic. The majority of his writings appeared in Die Neue Zeitschrift für Musik - The New Journal of Music - which he founded in 1834 and published by Schott Musik of Mainz, Schott still publish Die Neue Zeitschrift für Musik to this day.

Schott Musik is the oldest music publishing house in Europa, and the second oldest music publishing house in the world.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 25, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



Picaro I hope you like this from Jóhann Jóhannsson, it's exceptional stuff, as he's a Minimalist composer, it takes a few minutes to get going, but once it does, well as I said, it's exceptional stuff.

Jóhann Jóhannsson "Ef Ég Hefði Aldrei..." from his album "Englabörn" released in 2002 on Touch Records. It's beautiful stuff.

Jóhann Jóhannsson is a Minimalist, Neo-Classical composer from Reykjavík, Iceland.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 25, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



Arvo Pärt "Ludus: Con moto" from his 1977 double concerto "Tabula Rasa", containing two movements "Ludus" and "Silentium", for two solo violins, prepared piano and chamber orchestra. It's very beautiful and inspiring stuff.

Arvo Pärt is a great Estonian composer.

I. "Ludus: Con moto"


II. "Silentium: Senza moto"


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 25, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



FYI: She isnt going out with you because of your music tastes.  You're worth it.  Project it and believe it and she'll love it


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 25, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> People here would be surprised to know that the Sunni Man is a connoisseur of classical orchestra music, and an aficionado of antique violins and bows.
> 
> I especially like violin concertos by the great masters.
> 
> ...



Speaking of bows, I still have a pair of three star Grunkes, one round, one octagon.  Not sure how fine they are considered, but I sold a Grunke 3 star in the 80's for around a grand, hope they are holding their price or even better yet going up in value.  My fiddle since childhood was bought from Faussauer Ferron, it's old enough to have a lengthened neck and  grafted scroll, better known as a pre paganini era fiddle, so I've heard.   It was appraised for seven or eight grand back in the 70's.  Again, hope it's gone up in value.   Lousy spelling and caps,  bad keyboard.  Anyway, thanks for posts, don't meet too many afficianados anymore since music shops became a thing of the past.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 25, 2016)

jasonnfree said:


> Speaking of bows, I still have a pair of three star Grunkes, one round, one octagon.  Not sure how fine they are considered, but I sold a Grunke 3 star in the 80's for around a grand, hope they are holding their price or even better yet going up in value.  My fiddle since childhood was bought from Faussauer Ferron, it's old enough to have a lengthened neck and  grafted scroll, better known as a pre paganini era fiddle, so I've heard.   It was appraised for seven or eight grand back in the 70's.  Again, hope it's gone up in value.   Lousy spelling and caps,  bad keyboard.  Anyway, thanks for posts, don't meet too many afficianados anymore since music shops became a thing of the past.


Nice fiddle and bows.....wished I owned them.    ......   

European violins have somewhat stagnated in price because of the influx of value priced Chinese violins. But the price of European bows has risen because of the shortage of instrument grade pernambuco wood.

I have been living in Boston where there are several good sized fine quality violin shops. Skinners auction house holds an instrument auction a couple of times per year. I could spend hours and hours there just looking at everything, from obscure luthiers violins and bows, to muliti-million dollar Strads and Guarneri's, being offer for sale.

And of course there is the Boston Symphony Orchestra.

The rising niche market is in older turn of the century 1880 - 1920's American made violins. Boston, New York, and Chicago, had several 1st rate violin makers who's instruments could rival anything the Europeans had to offer. A few years ago the price of American violins was dirt cheap. But now they have doubled and even tripled in price. Although, currently they are still a bargain for savvy collectors looking for an investment grade violin.   .......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)

Picaro said:


> [QUOTE="Jeremiah, post: 14099526, member: 40845"
> 
> You'll appreciate that my selection - Shindler's List is played on a Stradavarius.  Make sure to listen to it!



Hopefully one day they will finally figure out what an original Strad sounded like, given how great some of the patched up and frequently repaired ones sound.[/QUOTE]
The video I posted has to be clicked twice (inside it has a link to connect directly to youtube) and it is a Strad that appears to be in mint condition.  The sound is night and day from other violins.  You can tell the difference.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)

They mixed this with the background sound of ocean waves - quite different ... see what you think.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


checking the quote feature on here - test.. test...test... lol!  It works!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)

One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 25, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



I love classical music and love Tchaikovsky and my first love was a Classical Music Cello player and one of the fewest females in our school to ever play that instrument...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2016)

Classical music is Heavenly and wonderful.... I also love classical music! 

Sexy? in my opinion is not.

Sex and classical music is like.....I don't know...like water and oil.

Of course I can be wrong, it's only my opinion.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 25, 2016)

*Malaguena - Michael Lucarella Classical Spansih guitar is always sexy*


* *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



Chris, Bugs Bunny....Franz Liszt, this is....unacceptable  I already slapped Muhammed in my thread when he made a comment about Franz Liszt


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)

skye said:


> Classical music is Heavenly and wonderful.... I also love classical music!
> 
> Sexy? in my opinion is not.
> 
> ...


Agreed.  Far too superficial a term to put on classical music but his idea for a classical music thread was wonderful!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



Okay, Bugs Bunny in this situation is acceptable


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)

skye said:


> Classical music is Heavenly and wonderful.... I also love classical music!
> 
> Sexy? in my opinion is not.
> 
> ...


I hear USMB had a beauty contest, skye.  I did not see it but saw the link on google - I must assume that you won?  Congratulations, Beauty!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)

Can't believe I left this one out!  What ever was I thinking?!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)

@LucyHamilton


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 25, 2016)

"With his Symphonia Domestica, Strauss literally took the music “into the bedroom,” depicting the average family life behind closed doors. After introducing each family member with a distinct theme, and after the music depicts the act of putting the child to bed (“cradle song”) the symphony develops into a three-part adagio, which is meant to evoke a love scene between the husband and the wife."

*Richard Strauss - Symphonia Domestica, Op. 53  *

**


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)

breathtakingly beautiful.......


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Maybe you'd like this better.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)

guno what do you have for us tonight?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

On a more serious note, I really love Valentina!    She is amazing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)

change of tempo here ........

now click this second video and adjust the volume to compliment Vivaldi - great background for this music -


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

I think she is one of the best pianists I've ever seen.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 25, 2016)

For skye 


goodnight!


----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> For skye
> 
> 
> goodnight!





That's beautiful!  

Thank you Jeremiah!!!


----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2016)

Alex. said:


> "With his Symphonia Domestica, Strauss literally took the music “into the bedroom,” depicting the average family life behind closed doors. After introducing each family member with a distinct theme, and after the music depicts the act of putting the child to bed (“cradle song”) the symphony develops into a three-part adagio, which is meant to evoke a love scene between the husband and the wife."
> 
> *Richard Strauss - Symphonia Domestica, Op. 53  *
> 
> **



There's a park in Vienna with a place where the Strauss family presented their works to the upper crust. It still exists and they present original Strauss waltzes there. My ex-wife came to Vienna and we actually danced the original version of the waltz to that music.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 25, 2016)

longknife said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > "With his Symphonia Domestica, Strauss literally took the music “into the bedroom,” depicting the average family life behind closed doors. After introducing each family member with a distinct theme, and after the music depicts the act of putting the child to bed (“cradle song”) the symphony develops into a three-part adagio, which is meant to evoke a love scene between the husband and the wife."
> ...


That is such a great story! Must have been very romantic. The history and the atmosphere very intoxicating.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 25, 2016)

"Flutes, oboes, cor anglais, clarinets, bassoons, horns harps, crotales and strings create a slow melody and a layered orchestration that evoke the eroticism of Mallarme’s poem. The original poem depicts a faun who, while playing his pan flute in the woods becomes aroused by passing nymphs and naiads. After pursuing them unsuccessfully, he abandons himself to a sleep filled with visions"

*Debussy Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune - Leonard Bernstein  *

**


----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2016)

for Jeremiah

*George Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue - Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic *


----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2016)

*GEORGE GERSHWIN.- Porgy and Bess*


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 25, 2016)

guno said:


>


This beautiful piece is not by Chopin.

And is not a waltz because it isn't in 3/4 or 5/4 or 6/8.

Although it does sound quite Chopinesque.   .....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 25, 2016)

longknife said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > "With his Symphonia Domestica, Strauss literally took the music “into the bedroom,” depicting the average family life behind closed doors. After introducing each family member with a distinct theme, and after the music depicts the act of putting the child to bed (“cradle song”) the symphony develops into a three-part adagio, which is meant to evoke a love scene between the husband and the wife."
> ...



Stadtpark, Ringstraße....the particular section you refer to is Der Kursalon Wien im Stadtpark which opened in 1867, Johann Strauß II gave his first concert there in 1868.

Stadtpark itself is immensely beautiful, it has the most statues and sculptures and monuments of any park in Vienna, the Franz Schubert is my favourite.

Your book there, this is Johann Strauß II, it's an Edmund Ritter von Hellmer 1921 sculpture and exquisite, it's a bronze statue with marble reliefs.

Zentralfriedhof is also beautiful, this is the Central Cemetery, have you visited it? It's in the Simmering area of Vienna. The Strauß family are buried there, along with Beethoven, Brahms, G. W. Pabst a great German film director and many others.

When were you in Vienna? Have you visited Der Wiener Staatsoper, the Vienna State Opera, it's on Opernring next to Kärntner Ring, not that far from Karlsplatz.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I've always like Bolero for ;mood music



... always makes me think of the movie  "10" - and that ice dancing couple (forget their names...)


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

The sexiest classical piece I have ever heard.
Heard is as part of an assignment in a college course..... still gives me chills..... it's long, but is worth it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

longknife said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > "With his Symphonia Domestica, Strauss literally took the music “into the bedroom,” depicting the average family life behind closed doors. After introducing each family member with a distinct theme, and after the music depicts the act of putting the child to bed (“cradle song”) the symphony develops into a three-part adagio, which is meant to evoke a love scene between the husband and the wife."
> ...


Classical is still part of European culture (for now).


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

modernized version for Picaro


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

skye said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > For skye
> ...


Your welcome.  I love the video because you see two horizons if you look carefully and the higher one looks as if heaven is touching earth.  I liken that to Perlman's hands touching a violin!   

The story of Meditation (Thais) is quite intriguing.  A beautiful woman who was lost in mythology and the worship of Venus encounters a man who leads her to God and ultimately she chooses to follow God and leave her life of luxury and wealth behind (and idolatry) realizing she has chosen the better thing to follow the LORD & live a life of solitude out of the spotlight of the world.  

I once knew a woman - who was considered the most beautiful woman in her city - wherever she went people commented on her beauty.  She wasn't happy and realized that true happiness was found in God and so she left everything to follow Jesus Christ.  She gave away her beautiful clothing, jewelry, cut off her long hair and sought God only. Her family threatened to disinherit her but they could not change her mind no matter what they did or said. One day while in church, a mother and daughter nearby saw her worshiping God. They said they were overcome with tears looking at her worship God, because she was so beautiful and young and yet so devoted to Christ - and so unbeknownst the young woman - she was more beautiful when she came out of the world then when she was in it!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

longknife said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



*"Shoenbrun Palace."
*
The Schönbrunn Palace - Schloß Schönbrunn - 1,440 plus rooms....it is rightly a UNESCO World Heritage site, the whole thing, including the gardens is considered rightly by UNESCO, what we refer to as Gesamtkunstwerk....there is no direct English word for Gesamtkunstwerk, it basically means an all-embracing art form or a total work of art, or a synthesis of the arts or a complete art form.

I hope you visited Tiergarten Schönbrunn, within the Palace grounds, it's the oldest zoo in the world, founded I think 1750, although only having four hours sleep, I'll have to look this up, it was sometime around 1750. There's also a very beautiful pavillon where you can get Kaffee und Kuchen - coffee and cake.

*"There's a concert hall inside with chimneys on one side that I can't find a picture of"
*
You'll have to be a bit more specific, there are many concerts held at Schönbrunn, including concerts outside, directly in front of the Gloriette:

*






*
To the left in the foreground, this is the Neptunbrunnen - Neptune Fountain, it was completed in 1780, very beautiful:

*



*


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 26, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> I once knew a woman - who was considered the most beautiful woman in her city - wherever she went people commented on her beauty.  She wasn't happy and realized that true happiness was found in God and so she left everything to follow Jesus Christ.  She gave away her beautiful clothing, jewelry, cut off her long hair and sought God only. Her family threatened to disinherit her but they could not change her mind no matter what they did or said. One day while in church, a mother and daughter nearby saw her worshiping God. They said they were overcome with tears looking at her worship God, because she was so beautiful and young and yet so devoted to Christ - and so unbeknownst the young woman - she was more beautiful when she came out of the world then when she was in it!


Jeremiah, please don't start derailing the thread with your religious fervor.   .......


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Europe is everyone and everyone is Europe.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


I agree and such a rich culture and history. Like anything that is cherished it must be nurtured and protected.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> He has no manners, he's just illustrated that, what an insulting person he is.


Actually, the poster Jeremiah is a female.   ......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


I'm not insulting your nation.  I'm in mourning for it, Lucy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Yes, the beauty of Europe is unsurpassed (with the exception of Israel).  Such a magnificent culture and history - it should be protected and cherished, Alex.  I agree with you.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > The sexiest classical piece I have ever heard.
> ...



Sexy to me.  When I hear Liebestod - I think it's very emotionally charged, and therefore to me, sexually charged, true love and sex to me go hand in hand.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > He has no manners, he's just illustrated that, what an insulting person he is.
> ...





Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Remembering the magnificent beauty _and grandeur _of Europe -


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 26, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> I'm not insulting your nation.  I'm in mourning for it, Lucy.


Jeremiah, please stop trying to pollute the thread with your off topic political and religious crap.   .....


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



That is what counts how the listener receives  the musical piece.

Heaven save us from those who wish to  control and contort our understanding of what is good in our lives.


Geez this is just a music thread.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I return to my own music thread now.


Lucy, please stay around......I am learning alot from your posts.   ......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


My grandfather's castle is in Europe and still quite beautiful.  He grew up there - American history 101 - our ancestors came from Europe - We were the first to come here (Europeans).


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

Everyone has a right to their opinions.
Telling something their opinion is "wrong" is kind of odd....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


And a lovely music thread it is!  Much wonderful music.  It's been a pleasure. Have a great day, Alex!


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Thank you and you too keep on posting what you wish to, I enjoy your thoughts.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 26, 2016)

Can't we all just get along?

We can disagree and still interact and be friends, right?


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2016)

*Bolshoi Bolero Sergei Radchenko Elena Kholina Alexander Lavrenjuk 1967 *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I return to my own music thread now.
> ...



Okay I will....Alexandra should stay in the FZ where he's posting shit again....aren't you Alexandra, you posted a link to this very thread didn't you? I heard this on the grapevine.

Why I don't know, why would they be interested in Classical Music of all things? Seems like Alexandra is attempting to derail this Classical Music thread by encouraging trouble.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

Alex. said:


> *Bolshoi Bolero Sergei Radchenko Elena Kholina Alexander Lavrenjuk 1967 *



Who are you kidding?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Can't we all just get along?
> 
> We can disagree and still interact and be friends, right?



I agree and also agree.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


FZ stays in FZ as far as I know

*Salome (Richard Strauss) - Dance of the seven veils *


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 26, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



Even a blind squirrel eventually finds an acorn.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You posted a link bizarrely to this thread there, stop lying, why do you want to ruin this thread Troll?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?
> ...



What a strange phrase, is this your own phrase? If so, I like it, it's very good.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I am not discussing what you claim I  posted in another thread in another area. Go there should you wish to discuss this is a classical music thread.

*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, "Osculetur me" (Stile Antico) *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Yes you and Tammy are bitching....and the link is there, such a liar you are.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Can't we all just get along?
> 
> We can disagree and still interact and be friends, right?



Tell that to Alexandra the Troll, he intends to ruin this thread, check....below deck and look what he's cooking up.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I did not deny it, I said I will not discuss it in this beautiful classical music thread but where it is posted



*Powder Her Face (an Opera in two acts) Op.14, ACT I, Scene 3: Nineteen thirty-six: Come here... *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Liar, at least 6 people have already read it.

I know this is a Classical Music thread, so stop planning on derailing it by posting a link to THIS thread in THAT thread.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Like I said I have not denied anything, nor have I brought it up here. You did

*Messiaen - Turangalîla Symphonie - 5th Movt "Joie du Sang des Étoiles"- Aimard, Davis *


----------



## Tilly (Apr 26, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


You posted a link in the FZ to this thread to literally invite trouble and to ruin this beautiful thread, and all because you can't get over the fact that Lucy 'won't talk to you' and so you can't resist bitching and attempting to make trouble for her. A Snivelling craven way for a 'man' to behave, IMHO.


----------



## Tilly (Apr 26, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


WHY did you post a link to this in the FZ?


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Why not? I wanted to talk about the customs and practices of a poster not the substance of the OP

Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 Allegro con fuoco


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...







*Four Seasons ~ Vivaldi *


----------



## Tilly (Apr 26, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


And your obsession with Lucy is showing you to be a girly bitch on a par with FZ bitches. You really are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2016)

Somewhat sensual definitely evokes tender feelings. I enjoy covering this and using a blend of tenor/basso voice and a gentle touch on my guitar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Beethoven "Love Story" *

**


----------



## Coyote (Apr 26, 2016)

*Ok, enough already.  Music threads are not flame zone threads - they are for people who enjoy music to share it.  Take the flames to the FZ.*


----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)

skye said:


> for Jeremiah
> 
> *George Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue - Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic *



Gershwin spent years working on this. He was considered a popular musician/writer and getting this recognized as classical was a huge hurdle for him. Having it performed at the Met in NYC was the height of his career.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

One of the most beautiful pieces of music ever created.


----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)

I heard Harry James play this on the step of the LA City Hall during the latter half of WWII


----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> One of the most beautiful pieces of music ever created.



This would be awesome in surround sound and a massive screen on the wall as you sit in your favorite easy chair - especially with someone you really love snuggled against you.

Thanks.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

How I love Leonard Bernstein!  What passion!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> How I love Leonard Bernstein!  What passion!!



There are other conductors you know, or do you want a Leonard Bernstein Appreciation thread because he's American?

The European Continent of course has no conductors or something 

I notice Longknife, the expert on Austria was unable to respond to my actual comments in this thread about my nation who he knows more about than me....somehow I thought he'd might not be able to.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't really know much about classical music, but I've heard some that I like, I do listen to Valentina once in a while, and I also like Moonlight Sonata from Beethoven.  It's hauntingly beautiful, IMO.  (Not "sexy" though - but I suppose it depends on what you are "doing" when listening - ).


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > How I love Leonard Bernstein!  What passion!!
> ...


Forgive me, Lucy.  I apologize.  I didn't mean to imply that there were no conductors in Europe.  Some of the greatest conductors the world has ever known have come from Europe!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I accept your apology, I was just getting concerned that you thought we didn't have conductors 

At least you're friendly and not pompous, like the forums new Austria Expert.

As Americans, how would you feel if a non-American started acting like they knew more about America than you know yourselves? You wouldn't like it, you rightly would think this disrespectful and not well-mannered.

Well, so this is how I feel, an Austrian having to read some American wax lyrical and act like he knows more about my nation than myself....it's disrespectful and not well-mannered.

I hope you as Americans can understand what I'm meaning here.


----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > How I love Leonard Bernstein!  What passion!!
> ...



_I notice Longknife, the expert on Austria was unable to respond to my actual comments in this thread about my nation who he knows more about than me....somehow I thought he'd might not be able to._

Excuse me? What are you referring to?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


The conductor is Nikolaus Harnoncourt - brilliant! 
Nikolaus Harnoncourt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

Yikes!  What happened to my video?  I lost it somehow!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

longknife said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I asked you nice questions about my nation in this thread, questions you chose to ignore. I add whilst you at the same time telling everyone about Austria.

I find this very insulting.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

I found it! He was an utterly brilliant conductor! I believe this was one of his final concerts. R.I.P.


----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I am truly sorry for missing them. I enjoyed ever minute of my 3 years in Austria and have nothing but fond memories of my time there.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

This is a masterpiece you are sure to enjoy, Longknife and Lucy!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

longknife said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Okay this is good, I apologise for this unfortunate situation. As a Patriot, I felt very insulted, I'm sure American Patriots would have felt also insulted if the shoe were on the other foot.

So, we can now continue on the Classical Music etc.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 26, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> This is a masterpiece you are sure to enjoy, Longknife and Lucy!



Thanks, I hope Longknife and I can now carry on as before, after that unfortunate happening. My nation is my honour and as such is my soul.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

From the depths of his soul, Chopin pours himself out .....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

For @LucyHamilton


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 26, 2016)

*(many times erroneously referred to as Chopin's "Spring Waltz")*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 26, 2016)

Have a wonderful evening!  Goodnight!


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 26, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Have a wonderful evening!  Goodnight!


Jeremiah, you do realize that your not being paid for each posting?   ......


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 26, 2016)

*Pianist Nobuyuki Tsujii bursts into tears when he plays at Carnegie Hall his own composition "Elegy for the Victims of the Tsunami of March 11, 2011 in Japan".*
*
*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Have a wonderful evening!  Goodnight!
> ...


Why would anyone who loves classical music expect to be payed for sharing it with others?  That makes no sense, Sunni Man.  When you love something - you share it freely with others.  You don't keep it to yourself.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)

The music is superb, the video photography unmatched in my opinion - very impressive. 


Published on Jul 23, 2012
Finlandia, Op. 26 is a symphonic poem by the Finnish composer Jean Sibelius. The first version was written in 1899, and it was revised in 1900. The piece was composed for the Press Celebrations of 1899, a covert protest against increasing censorship from the Russian Empire, as the last of seven pieces, each performed as an accompaniment to a tableau depicting episodes from Finnish history.

The premiere was on 2 July 1900 in Helsinki with the Helsinki Philharmonic Society conducted by Robert Kajanus. A typical performance takes anywhere from 7½ to 9 minutes.

A recurrent joke within Finland at this time was the renaming of Finlandia at various musical concerts so as to avoid Russian censorship. Titles under which the piece masqueraded were numerous, a famously flippant example being Happy Feelings at the awakening of Finnish Spring.

Most of the piece is taken up with rousing and turbulent music, evoking the national struggle of the Finnish people. But towards the end, a calm comes over the orchestra, and the serenely melodic Finlandia Hymn is heard. Often incorrectly cited as a traditional folk melody, the Hymn section is of Sibelius's own creation.

Although initially composed for orchestra, in 1900 Sibelius arranged the entire work for solo piano.

Sibelius later reworked the Finlandia Hymn into a stand-alone piece. This hymn, with words written in 1941 by Veikko Antero Koskenniemi, is one of the most important national songs of Finland (though Maamme is the national anthem). With different words, it is also sung as a Christian hymn (Be Still, My Soul)......


----------



## guno (Apr 27, 2016)

fits more in opera , but one of my favs


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 27, 2016)

*Wilhelm Furtwängler conducts Richard Wagner's "Meistersinger Prelude" at A.E.G. Factory, Berlin, February 26th 1942.

*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)

guno said:


> fits more in opera , but one of my favs


What a beautiful voice she has!  Thank you, Guno!

I should add that she is quite beautiful.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)

The genius of Jacques Offenbach ~


----------



## guno (Apr 27, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> *Wilhelm Furtwängler conducts Richard Wagner's "Meistersinger Prelude" at A.E.G. Factory, Berlin, February 26th 1942.
> 
> *


and in the end germany was crushed


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## guno (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)

guno said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > *Wilhelm Furtwängler conducts Richard Wagner's "Meistersinger Prelude" at A.E.G. Factory, Berlin, February 26th 1942.
> ...


Yes and it should serve as a lesson to the world to keep their filthy hands off of G-d's chosen people, The Jews!!!!


----------



## guno (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 27, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Yes and it should serve as a lesson to the world to keep their filthy hands off of G-d's chosen people, The Jews!!!!


Jeremiah, you have been politely asked to keep politics and religion out of this classical music thread. 

So please try to control yourself.   ......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and it should serve as a lesson to the world to keep their filthy hands off of G-d's chosen people, The Jews!!!!
> ...


Report me, you son of hell!  I'll gladly take whatever they decide but I will not remain silent nor shall I ever forget!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> *Wilhelm Furtwängler conducts Richard Wagner's "Meistersinger Prelude" at A.E.G. Factory, Berlin, February 26th 1942.
> 
> *


SunniMan, your selection *here *of classical music sucks!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)

For guno 
Shalom.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 27, 2016)

Even the most jaded person would have to admit that the WWll German soldier marched to some great classical music.    .....


----------



## guno (Apr 27, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> For guno
> Shalom.


My grandparents lived at that same time in a Shtetl in Russia, not unlike the town Anatevka in the book and movie. They came over in 1905, I have pictures of my grandfather growing up in the Shtetl. Unfortunately some of the family stayed and were murdered by the nazis when Russian was invaded , we have their names and pictures on the wall so we may never forget


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 27, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Is Pink Floyd considered classical music?  I don't know - some people have classified it as such.


I seriously doubt that anyone in the history of the world, has ever classified Pink Floyd as classical music.   ......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > For guno
> ...


I'm sorry, Guno.  Anyone with a conscience would be deeply grieved to know what your loved ones suffered.  I'm very sorry.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Is Pink Floyd considered classical music?  I don't know - some people have classified it as such.
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)

!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)

After Sergei Rachmaninoff heard Horowitz play his 3rd Concerto he never played it again.
Wise decision!


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 27, 2016)

*National Symphony of Lebanon gives a patriotic concert featuring renowned Christian singer Julia Botrous.*   .....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> After Sergei Rachmaninoff heard Horowitz play his 3rd Concerto he never played it again.
> Wise decision!


You have just listened to the greatest pianist the world has ever known!  Horowitz!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2016)

guno said:


> fits more in opera , but one of my favs


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 27, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> !


*Enjoy * ......


----------



## Coyote (Apr 27, 2016)

*I said no fighting on this thread.  Music threads are NOT battlegrounds and not for trolling.  A couple of folks have a 3-day time out from this thread.*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 28, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > !
> ...





Know this one?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > After Sergei Rachmaninoff heard Horowitz play his 3rd Concerto he never played it again.
> ...



In YOUR opinion....what about Arrau, Gould, Rubenstein....what about Alfred Brendel?

Franz Schubert "Four Impromptus, D 935, Op. posth. 142"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> *Wilhelm Furtwängler conducts Richard Wagner's "Meistersinger Prelude" at A.E.G. Factory, Berlin, February 26th 1942.
> 
> *



You know Sunni Man, perhaps you should have chosen another performance from the great Wilhelm Furtwängler, this one you chose, gave the opportunity for people to bring politics and division into this thread.

Richard Wagner, the greatest composer of soul music ever, music from his soul to our soul, immense, passionate, dramatic, genius and Music of the Gods.

Wilhelm Furtwängler, I give you two of his performances.

This is in colour, it's just five minutes and fifty-five seconds in duration, it's a performance of W. A. Mozart's "Don Giovanni" Ouvertüre, performed in Salzburg in 1954, the orchestra is the Wiener Philharmoniker:


This second video is Wilhelm Furtwängler conducting Richard Wagner's "Tannhäuser" Ouvertüre - the full title of the opera of course is "Tannhäuser und der Sängerkrieg auf Wartburg" - Tannhäuser and the Singers' Contest at Wartburg - Wagner composed this, an opera in three acts in 1845, it's based on two famous German legends, Tannhäuser the Minnesänger - this was a person who wrote and sang a specific type of song in the German Medieval period, songs called Minnesang, usually romantic songs, hence the name....the Mittelhochdeutsch - Middle High German - word for "love" is "minne" and also another famous German legend of Wartburg Sängerkrieg or just Wartburgkrieg - a famous song contest that was held in 1207.

Here is a drawing of it from Große Heidelberger Liederhandschrift, a book of songs and poetry that was written and illustrated between 1304-1340, it contains roughly 140 miniatures, immensely beautiful things, nobody is absolutely sure who compiled this wonderful book, but many scholars think it was Johannes Hadlaub, himself a famous Minnesänger:








So, here is Richard Wagner's ""Tannhäuser" Ouvertüre, conducted by Wilhelm Furtwängler in 1952, again in Salzburg and again the orchestra is Wiener Philharmoniker:


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Apr 30, 2016)

Some of the compositions of classical composers and the young age in which they wrote these works is simply astounding.  This is one of my favorites from Schubert.  He died at 31 and wrote this symphony no 2 at 17.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 30, 2016)

My favorite classical pieces...

Prokofiev's Troika from Lt Kije


----------



## Coyote (Apr 30, 2016)

Aida...the Triumphal March


----------



## Coyote (Apr 30, 2016)

The finali from Stravinksi's Firebird Suite....a beautiful ballet as well as beautiful music


----------



## Coyote (Apr 30, 2016)

Smetena - The Muldau....musically traces the Danube from it's origins as a trickling brook to the mighty river sweeping past castles and mercantile centers


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Apr 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...







Lucy Hamilton said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Arrau did a wonderful job on a recording of chopins piano concertos.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 30, 2016)

Beethoven's Ode to Joy - my favorite choral piece


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2016)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Absolutely, amazing and divine, Chile must have been very proud of him.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 30, 2016)

I love Russian music...a window into the Russian soul.  The Red Army Chorus is from the Soviet era, but what magnificent voices and vocal control   The Volga Boatman...


----------



## Tilly (May 1, 2016)

Not classical, so sorry, but Pergolesis Stabat Mater is sublime, here's a snippet:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



Hey Picaro

I know not everyone on this thread will like this, but if you like Contemporary Classical, or what is officially termed Neoclassical, here's two more composers performing their own compositions. I'm a huge fan of Neoclassical.

The first is Ólafur Arnalds, he's a Neoclassical composer from Mosfellsbær, Iceland, it's about 20 minutes from Reykjavík.

Ólafur Arnalds "Kinesthesia I"


The second is Nils Økland, he's a Neoclassical composer from Norway. He plays a Hardingfele - Hardanger fiddle - a traditional Norwegian violin with usually eight or sometimes nine strings, as opposed to a regular violin which has four strings. The Hardingfele dates from 1651, first made in Hardanger, Norway.

Nils Økland "Horisont"


Hardingfele are very ornate, beautiful works of art:
















On this picture, you can see the eight strings:








Also on this picture, you can see the eight strings:


----------



## Sunni Man (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


>



Thanks Sunni Man, although she's not performing a Classical piece of music....it illustrates the Hardingfele in action, so to speak.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 1, 2016)

And don't forget the iconic national music instrument of Sweden......the "nyckelharpa"....(nickel-harp-a).    .......


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2016)

Coyote said:


> I love Russian music...a window into the Russian soul.  The Red Army Chorus is from the Soviet era, but what magnificent voices and vocal control   The Volga Boatman...



My second favourite opera EVAH, is Gaetano Donizetti's "Lucia di Lammermoor", he wrote this in 1835, and it's based upon the Sir Walter Scott novel "The Bride of Lammermoor". I've been obsessed with this opera since I was a child.

The opera had it's première on the 26th September 1835 at Teatro San Carlo in Naples.

There are some exceptionally chronic sound recordings of Maria Callas, who essentially WAS Lucia. The acknowledged best sound recording is that of the performance of the opera during January-February 1953, recorded on and off during a six day period at Teatro Comunale in Florence....with the great Conductor Tullio Serafin.

This is from Act II, Scene 2...."Quando rapito in estasi", predominantly Maria Callas as Lucia, with the addition of the Mezzo-Soprano Anna Maria Canali as Alisa....it's from the above-mentioned 1953 Teatro Comunale performance:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2016)

Coyote said:


> I love Russian music...a window into the Russian soul.  The Red Army Chorus is from the Soviet era, but what magnificent voices and vocal control   The Volga Boatman...



I recommend you buy this Coyote, this is the best recording of this exceptionally wonderful opera. Naxos has the best recording, EMI Classics released another one and it was a terrible sound recording, which was very surprising as EMI Classics are usually pristine.

http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.110131-32








Giuseppe Di Stefano, one of the three absolutely great Tenors of the 20th Century, the other two being Enrico Caruso and Beniamino Gigli.

Giuseppe Di Stefano died in 2008, here's his Obituary from the UK Guardian:

Obituary: Opera singer Giuseppe di Stefano, 1921-2008


----------



## Alex. (May 1, 2016)

*Piano Sonate op.13 pathetique 2nd mov - l.v.beethoven.wmv *


*Billy Joel* captures the passion and depth for his sultry composition *This Night*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Not classical, so sorry, but Pergolesis Stabat Mater is sublime, here's a snippet:



So Tilly I thought I'd post some piano stuff, also to get you away from Frédéric Chopin for a moment 

I thought something from the Czech Romantic Composer Bedřich Smetana.

This is his "Concert Etude, Op. 17 in G-sharp minor, B. 119", this is it's actual title....it's also known by it's programmatic/work title "On the Seashore" or sometimes "At The Sea".

Bedřich Smetana composed this piece in 1861.

I've chosen a wonderful performance of this from Leif Ove Andsnes, he's Norwegian, from Karmøy in Rogaland fylke which is in Western Norway. He's known mainly for his performances of Beethoven and Grieg and he's won many Classical awards, including six Gramophone Awards, the most prestigious classical music award in the world, so yes he's very good:

Bedřich Smetana "Concert Etude, Op. 17 in G-sharp minor, B. 119"


----------



## Tilly (May 2, 2016)

Thank you, Lucy. I haven't listened to Smetana before. It's beautiful


----------



## Sunni Man (May 2, 2016)

Many people do not realize that some forms of Hindu Classical music involves the use of the traditional european violin.

British soldiers brought the violin to India in the early 1800's and the Indian people quickly adapted it into their style of playing.

The violin is played sitting down and tuned differently. But otherwise, it's the exact same instrument used in any western orchestra.

Personally, I find the music to be quite beautiful and mesmerizing.   .......


----------



## rcfieldz (May 2, 2016)

I don't have the right clothes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 3, 2016)

rcfieldz said:


> I don't have the right clothes.



Huh? Who said anyone had to be wearing clothes?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 3, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



C.P.E. Bach, easily my second favourite Bach, after his father J.S. Bach.

I've chosen C.P.E. Bach's "Symphony In E-flat major Wq. 183/82", he composed this in 1760.

This performance is from The Orchestra of The Age of Enlightenment and it's Conducted by Gustav Leonhardt.


Here is a beautiful painting by Adolph Friedrich von Menzel, painted in 1852, it's title:

"Flötenkonzert Friedrichs des Großen in Sanssouci" (Flute Concert with Frederick the Great in Sanssouci)

It depicts Friedrich der Große playing the flute, whilst C.P.E. Bach is at the keyboard....Schloß Sanssouci was the Summer Palace of Friedrich der Große, it's now a museum to honour him.







Schloß Sanssouci, it's in the Rococo style and was designed and built between 1745-1747 by Georg Wenzeslaus von Knobelsdorff. It's a UNESCO World Heritage Site, including it's extensive gardens.

The manner in which Schloß Sanssouci is built, this makes it difficult to post a few pictures of it, you don't get the full effect of the place, so I've linked a range of pictures from Google, these include pictures of it's majestic interior:

schloß sanssouci - Google Search

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 3, 2016)

*Awesome in every respect....... *


----------



## rcfieldz (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Tilly (May 4, 2016)

My hubby is currently learning Rach 3. 
Waiting for the breakdown


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 4, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



W. A. Mozart "Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K.466"

Mozart composed this in 1785, it was first performed at Mehlgrube Casino, Wien with Mozart himself at the piano. The below that I post is the full Concerto at 29 minutes.

The performance is from L'Orchestre de Paris, the Conductor is André Vandernoot and the soloist is Éric Heidsieck.

L'Orchestre de Paris was formed in 1967, prior to this from 1828-1967 they were known as  L'Orchestre de la Société des concerts du Conservatoire.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 4, 2016)

Tilly said:


> My hubby is currently learning Rach 3.
> Waiting for the breakdown



I think you'll very much like the W. A. Mozart "Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K.466" that I just posted.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 6, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



Witold Lutosławski "Concerto for Orchestra" composed between 1950-1954, this was composed pre-Aleatoricism which Lutosławski became associated with from the 1960's....Pierre Boulez and John Cage are probably the most prominent proponents of Aleatoric music.

This performance is from Deutsche Radio-Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern and the Conductor is Stanisław Skrowaczewski.

Deutsche Radio-Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern was created in 2007, it's a merging of Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken of Saarland and Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern Südwestrundfunk of Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 7, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



Hey Tilly I think you especially will like this.

Norbert Burgmüller "Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 1".

Norbert Burgmüller was from Düsseldorf, Nordrhein-Westfalen, he composed the above Piano Concerto in 1828 when he was 18 years-old. He suffered from Epilepsy, in 1836 whilst swimming in Bad Aachen, he suffered an epileptic seizure and drowned. In his short life he was extremely prolific, composing 5 Orchestral works, 7 Vocal works, 6 Chamber works, 5 Piano works.  

Robert Schumann wrote in a memorial notice that there was no death more deplorable than that of Norbert Burgmüller since the death of Franz Schubert in 1828.

This performance of "Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 1" is from Sinfonieorchester Wuppertal, Nordrhein-Westfalen, the piano soloist is Leonard Hokanson and the Conductor is Gernot Schmalfuß.

Gernot Schmalfuß is more well-known for being a member of Consortium Classicum, the German Chamber Orchestra founded in the early 1960's by Dieter Klöcker.


----------



## Coyote (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



George Enescu "Ballade for Violin and Piano", composed in 1895 when Enescu was 14 years-old. George Enescu is probably România's most important composer.

The below features Sherban Lupu on violin and Ilinca Dumitrescu on piano.


Here's a sepia photograph, it shows George Enescu at the violin, Dimitrie Dinicu at the cello and Queen Elisabeth of România at the piano, this photograph was taken at Peleș Castle near Sinaia, România. 






This is Peleș Castle, in the background are the Karpaten - the Carpathian Mountains.  Peleș Castle was designed and built by Carol Benesch, Johannes Schultz and Karel Liman, beginning in 1873, so it's rather a modern castle.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 10, 2016)

Does instrumental count as classic?  If so....I love this song...I have an affinity for Scotland, and this tune says it all - "Wild Mountain Thyme" or "Will Ye Go Lassie Go".


----------



## Tilly (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 11, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



There have been no posts in this thread since July 4th.

So I'm posting again in this thread, I just posted this in another thread, that thread has nothing to do with Classical Music, so I'm copy and pasting my whole post into this thread.

This excellent Chamber Orchestra are I Musici de Montréal, they were formed in 1983 by a Russian émigré Yuli Turovsky, he died a few years ago, but his Chamber Orchestra lives on.

This is a recording of them performing Alexander Glazunov's "Op. 71: Chant du Ménestrel for cello and piano" which he composed in 1900, he also wrote a composition for cello and orchestra, which is performed below.

The composition and the performance are both exquisite.

Alexander Glazunov, himself an émigré, leaving Russia in 1929 to live in Paris, he died in 1936 at the age of 70 years-old in Neuilly-sur-Seine, a suburb, just West of Paris city centre.

I Musici de Montréal "Op. 71: Chant du Ménestrel for cello and orchestra"


Here is a painting of Alexander Glazunov as a young man.






This is a photograph of Alexander Glazunov as an older man.






Edited to add pictures.


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks for this piece, never before heard it but adding to my listening collection


----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't think anyone has produced more beautiful chamber music than Mozart.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2016)

Some of this music is definitely pretty, but sexy?  No.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Some of this music is definitely pretty, but sexy?  No.



Classical Music is sexy, now, stop attempting to start trouble already


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Some of this music is definitely pretty, but sexy?  No.
> ...



Not sexy at all.  Sorry.    Nice, relaxing and pretty, yes.  Sexy, no.


----------



## phoenyx (Aug 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I agree with ChrisL on this one. Although I think I could imagine it being sexy if it were background music in a sexual scene in a movie or something .


----------



## Tilly (Aug 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Some of this music is definitely pretty, but sexy?  No.


It is the sexiest music in the world


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2016)

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Some of this music is definitely pretty, but sexy?  No.
> ...



No it's not.    Luther Vandross, Marvin Gaye - that is sexy music.  R&B, Rock and Roll - sexy.  Classical music - not sexy at all.    That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Tilly (Aug 11, 2016)

Ten Sensual Classics because yes, Classical Music Can Be Sexy


----------



## Tilly (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't believe anyone can believe the oboe, for example, isn't sexy!!!


----------



## Tilly (Aug 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Ok, ok. I'll give you the first two.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2016)

Tilly said:


> I don't believe anyone can believe the oboe, for example, isn't sexy!!!



  I've never heard anyone say that the oboe is sexy.  What about the flute?  The flute is getting jealous!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Ten Sensual Classics because yes, Classical Music Can Be Sexy



I listened to a bit of one of them.  I still say . . . not sexy, Tilly!   

Very pretty though.  I would listen to more, but I have to get to work now.


----------



## Tilly (Aug 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Ten Sensual Classics because yes, Classical Music Can Be Sexy
> ...


Ok, how about this for when you return from work:


----------



## phoenyx (Aug 11, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Ten Sensual Classics because yes, Classical Music Can Be Sexy



Yes, that is exactly what is needed, in my view, to make classical sexy- some visuals .


----------



## Tilly (Aug 11, 2016)

I think that the sexiest classical music is Pergolesi - Stabat Mater -  the whole thing, but, I have to admit, I've yet to meet anyone who agrees  


Close second is baroque music, particularly Tomaso Albinoni, ie


And to a lesser degree maybe:



Also, Beethovens 7th Symphony


----------



## phoenyx (Aug 11, 2016)

Tilly said:


> I think that the sexiest classical music is Pergolesi - Stabat Mater -  the whole thing, but, I have to admit, I've yet to meet anyone who agrees
> 
> 
> Close second is baroque music, particularly Tomaso Albinoni, ie
> ...



The mind is a very complicated thing. My mind generally needs visual stimuli to find classical music sexy, but that's me. I accept that others can be different in this regard .


----------



## Tilly (Aug 11, 2016)

phoenyx said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the sexiest classical music is Pergolesi - Stabat Mater -  the whole thing, but, I have to admit, I've yet to meet anyone who agrees
> ...


I guess I have a good imagination


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2016)

Tilly said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Hmmmm.....that's all that counts!


----------



## phoenyx (Aug 11, 2016)

Tilly said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Agreed . I'm like that with books. Let's just say that sometimes I have to stop reading particularly steamy passages on public transit or risk more then my imagination being too stirred ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 12, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



I apologise for the length of this post, but when I must mention Richard Wagner and Johann Wolfgang von Goethe in one post, this is going to be lengthy. The music of Wagner and the words of Goethe are both an almost religious experience.

W. A. Mozart and Franz Schubert belong to our Germanic mind and heart, Richard Wagner and Johann Wolfgang von Goethe are of our Germanic soul and blood.

Wagner and Goethe flow through our veins and into the core of our very being.

Richard Wagner "Eine Faust-Ouvertüre, WWV 59, D minor". Richard Wagner originally composed this during 1839-40, meaning it to be a Symphony, somewhere along the way he decided that it shouldn't be a Symphony, during the next fifteen years he constantly revised this composition, the final revising happening in 1855 and the result this single-movement Ouvertüre.

Franz Liszt did compose a Symphony though.

This is "Eine Faust-Symphonie in drei Charakterbildern" ("A Faust Symphony in three character sketches") which Liszt composed in 1854.

The Wagner and the Liszt are of course based on the play "Faust" by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe.

Goethe is pronounced Gerter.

Goethe began writing "Faust" in 1772, this is known as "Urfaust", this would all form into "Faust. Eine Tragödie", or more commonly in English called "Faust: The First Part of The Tragedy", it was completed in 1806 and published in 1808.

"Faust" is absolutely the greatest work of German literature ever produced, it's only parallel would have to be The Bible.

"Faust I" First Edition, 1808.







Goethe completed in 1831 "Faust. Der Tragödie zweiter Teil", or more commonly in English called "Faust: The Second Part of the Tragedy", this was published in 1831.

"Faust II" First Edition, 1831.






The great film director F. W. Murnau in 1929 made a film version of "Faust", it is of course exceptional, it's available on DVD and I highly recommend it.

Faust (1926 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So back to Richard Wagner. Here is an oil painting from 1894, the artist is Wilhelm Beckmann.

It shows from left to right, Cosima Wagner (Richard's wife, she had previously been married to Franz Liszt), Richard Wagner, Franz Liszt and Hans von Wolzogen who was a well-known Belletrist (Man of Letters in English) and Publisher. In 1878 Hans von Wolzogen, with encouragement from Richard Wagner would establish a monthly newsletter "Bayreuther Blätter", meaning basically Bayreuth Pages, this was produced for the Bayreuther Festspiele (Bayreuth Festival)

Bayreuth is pronounced Bye-royt.






The Bayreuther Festspielhaus (Bayreuth Festival Theatre) in 1882.






The Bayreuther Festspielhaus in 2006, it's official name is the Richard-Wagner-Festspielhaus.






So, Richard Wagner "Eine Faust-Ouvertüre, WWV 59, D minor".

The below performance is from 1950 and has excellent sound quality, the Conductor is Jascha Horenstein.

The orchestra are Sinfonieorchester des Südwestrundfunks, a radio orchestra who were in Baden-Baden and Freiburg im Breisgau, both in Baden-Württemberg (where my Mama's family are from, but that's Heidelberg)

Sinfonieorchester des Südwestrundfunks, known in English just as the Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra, they were founded in 1946 and gave their last concert a few weeks ago, because they're now merging with Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart (Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra), this merger isn't in any way popular either I might add.

The duration of the composition is 10 minutes and 20 seconds. Like all Wagner, it is majestic and passionate, almost making one dizzy at times, the man was and is a God.


Edited to add comment.








*
*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?
> ...



I'm posting that again, I'm Spamming the thread 

It's Wagner, he was and is a God, so you're getting the composition posted twice, whether you like it or not 

Richard Wagner "Eine Faust-Ouvertüre, WWV 59, D minor".

Performance from 1950, the Conductor is Jascha Horenstein, the orchestra are Sinfonieorchester des Südwestrundfunks.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 12, 2016)

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



That is just beautiful!  Thanks!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?
> ...



I love how you incorporate some background information with your posts on music, so they are very informative as well.  Thanks sweetie, Lucy!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 17, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody ever cares about classical music.  It seems you can't use it to get a girl.  It goes even in a geek category, I guess.  But I made an experiment, and I decided to play to my classmates the Chopin's Barcarolle.  Guess what they all liked it, and one of the girls who I didn't think would ever look my direction, decided to go out with me.  So, here is the question, why only my piano teacher hammers about practicing classical, and nobody else cares?



If this is all getting too boring for people, then just let me know or something.

Antonín Dvořák "Holoubek, Op. 110, B. 198" ("Holoubek" is mainly known as "The Wild Dove"), this is a Symphonic Poem, Dvořák composed this in 1896.

He composed five Symphonic Poems, all in 1896 and four of them were based around the Balladée collection "Kytice" (Kytice means Bouquet) by Czech folklorist Karel Jaromír Erben.

Karel Jaromír Erben - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*




*
The première of "Holoubek, Op. 110, B. 198" was on 20 March 1898 in Brünn, Mähren (or what the Czech's call Brno, Morava) and the Conductor was Leoš Janáček, himself an interesting composer, but mainly known for being a musical theorist and folklorist.

The below performance of Antonín Dvořák's "Holoubek, Op. 110, B. 198" was recorded on the 3rd April, 1951 in Prag, the orchestra is the Česká Filharmonie and the Conductor is Václav Talich.

Václav Talich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The duration of the below performance is 19 minutes and 29 seconds, it's all exceptionally wonderful and people should listen to all of it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Well it's an obsession, I do get concerned that people might find it boring, but it being an obsession I like to give the cultural background information regarding the pieces of music, I of course am unable to stop myself 

My Great-Grandfather, who's now 98 years young, it's all his fault, he gave me many of his obsessions. Of course where Richard Wagner, Franz Schubert, W. A Mozart and Johann Wolfgang von Goethe are concerned it's branded into the DNA.

I add my Great-Grandmother is now 96 years-young. Her parents died when they were 106 years-old and 104 years-old, they died within a few days of each other, she died first and then five days later he died, they had been married from 1918 until they died, a marvellous happening.

So I've been in the wonderful situation, of not only knowing Great-Grandparents, but also one set of Great-Great Grandparents.

However, thanks Chris, I'm pleased that you like what I comment 

Edited to add comment.


----------



## whoisit (Aug 19, 2016)

I like it all including classical. I grew up with listening all kinds of music. Music broadens your horizons.


----------

